# K2 T1 DB boots opinions



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its the exact same shell and liner, so you should be fine. But why are you sick of laces. You tie them once a day, and untie them once a day, how bad could that be. BOA's can be sketchy just cause they hit your boot differently than laces, possibly causing pressure points. I guess if I was you, I'd just stick with the regular T1's. They still have the external liner system, so you shouldnt ever have to untie your boots during the day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

thx, but i already got the DB lol, i was getting such a good deal on it i couldnt pass it up. Got a k2 darkstar 157 wide, k2 formula bindings and k2 t1 db all for $400 total so if they arent that great of boots ohwell i got them dirt cheap


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

dye18 said:


> thx, but i already got the DB lol, i was getting such a good deal on it i couldnt pass it up. Got a k2 darkstar 157 wide, k2 formula bindings and k2 t1 db all for $400 total so if they arent that great of boots ohwell i got them dirt cheap


I need to know where you got the Formula and DB.. That's a hell of a deal.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Good deal man. The thing with the T1 DB is that you want to buy it uncomfortable and then have them heat molde the liner that will make it fit better.


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ Good deal man. The thing with the T1 DB is that you want to buy it uncomfortable and then have them heat molde the liner that will make it fit better.


So your saying it's better to have it heat molded at the shop vs wearing the boots for a few hours? This is what one of the shop recommended. "Just wear them for an hour and they will mold to your feet. No need for the heat blower."

Also, fitting should be the same correct (T1 and DB)?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Rice said:


> I need to know where you got the Formula and DB.. That's a hell of a deal.


Good news is i got the formula for $80 and the DB for $140, bad news is that unless u work somewhere that sells k2 u wont be able to get this deal. I work at sport chalet in so cal and we get good deals from the reps of all the boarding companies.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

OMG I could stab those fuckers in the face. Does your foot generate 200 degrees of heat? I highly doubt it when that foam is fully heated up it becomes so maliable it pushes out. I'm a 10 3/4ths for a right and a 9 and 3/4ths for a left and I'm in a size 10, I could go down to a 9.5 easily. Thats a true intuition liner it is meant to be heat molded.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Guys,

If I buy the boot online, any suggestion how to heat mold the liners the way the store would? Also, I know the regular T1 is categorized as all-mtn, but with that much stiffness, you think it's comfortable to ride in the park without removing tongue?


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

T1 is a stiff boot... just ride the boots until they mold to your foot.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been riding my T1 DB's all season, around 25x now. They were painful as hell the first couple days out, because they're K2's 2nd stiffest boot, plus I cram into a full size smaller than my street shoe. After breaking in though, they're awesome. I need to get them heat molded though...didn't have the chance at first and then forgot about it as the season progressed.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i ride 09 T1's... i don't like the feel of the BOA lacing. I prefer to have it looser at the toe and super tight ankle and above, BOA tightens everything equally. I love my T1's... I got some custom j-bars put in from the boot fitter and i love them even more now!


----------



## ziljian (Jan 31, 2010)

gcsonic said:


> Guys,
> 
> If I buy the boot online, any suggestion how to heat mold the liners the way the store would? Also, I know the regular T1 is categorized as all-mtn, but with that much stiffness, you think it's comfortable to ride in the park without removing tongue?



If you absolutely cannot get to a shop and you know for sure that you need heat molding .. use your oven, carefully. Check the googs.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

ziljian said:


> If you absolutely cannot get to a shop and you know for sure that you need heat molding .. use your oven, carefully. Check the googs.


please don't use an oven... you are better off breaking them in by riding in them.


----------

